# [SOLVED] neostrada livebox, wireless pcmcia, i gentoo

## ruivilela

Czesc,

Sorry this is only for people who reads English, but fell free to anwser in Polish.

I'm using a livebox TP (Fast Modem Sagem) bought last year. The wireless card is working properly, and was tried with success without encriptation for testing, but not with livebox. The only thing I configured was laptop as a wireless router without any encription for a 3g/umts network, with a simple iptables ACL.

commented all lines in /etc/conf.d/wireless

I've the following script:

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid neostrada_bbe0

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed                        #doubt in using this line!

iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:19:4B:AA:AA:AA

iwconfig wlan0 key AAAAAAABBACC2E454EF74D6

ifconfig wlan0 up

udhcpc -i wlan0

```

iwlist wlan0 scanning shows the correct AP, but sometimes it doesn't show nothing and the box is very close (I don't want cable)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:41:AA:AA:AA
> ...

 

Kernel configuration, I think it's ok, but here the dmesg output.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
> 
> pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
> ...

 

after running script, I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> prism2: wlan0: operating mode changed 3 -> 2
> 
> wlan0: Preferred AP (SIOCSIWAP) is used only in Managed mode when host_roaming is enabled
> ...

 

Script output gives me the discovering messeges from udhcpc without any success, but they are sent through the correct interface.

Any tip?Last edited by ruivilela on Sat Apr 07, 2007 5:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Yatmai

Nie mam neo, ale bawiłem się u kumpla i wspominał mi, że na Livebox'ie jest knefel (hehe, przycisk  :Wink:  ) który trzeba wcisnąć żeby zaakceptował połączenie z nowej karty sieciowej  :Smile: 

----------

## random_hero

Today I was setting my gentoo to use livebox wifi, I hope I can help. When you try to connect to livebox for the first time, you have to press the REG button (next to the power cable), so livebox's software adds your MAC address to the list of allowed ones. OR you can add your MAC address manually in router settings (http://192.168.1.1 -> "sieć bezprzewodowa", it's somewhere there).

----------

## Yatmai

@random_hero mówimy o tym samym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## random_hero

@Yatmai: no chyba ; ). Myślałem, ze po angielsku może będzie łatwiej no i dodałem że można ręcznie ten adres dodać.

----------

## ruivilela

Bardzo dziękuję na (both)  :Smile: 

it was REG button. Dzięky

----------

## Poe

Thank You too, becuause You're not from Poland, but You know basic rules at Polish Forum... Congrats, because many polish people dont't know about it....

cheers

--

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Yatmai

@ruivilela tak mnie jeszcze zastanawia.... Mieszkasz w Polsce, czy założyłeś Neostrade w Portugalii ?  :Very Happy: 

...no chyba, że poprostu użyłeś LiveBox'a jako AccessPoint  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruivilela

Neostrada w Portugalii, no nie  :Smile: 

W Portugalii mam umts wireless 7,6Mbps (TMN from Portugal Telecom) i obecny Adsl speed is ~20Mbps. 

Neostrada, będę używać później kiedy imigruję. Teraz jestem w Łódź na Wielkanoc.

----------

## Poe

Pierwszy raz słyszę o migracji w tę stronę  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Pierwszy raz słyszę o migracji w tę stronę 

 

przepraszam, nie mogłem się powstrzymać   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

racja  :Smile:  nawet  mialem chwile zastanowienia jak czytalem jeszcze raz posta, ale w koncu nic z tym nie zrobilem. trudno, zdarza sie najlepszym  :Wink: 

----------

